# Asbestos in the plaster and popcorn ceiling?



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkyforlife said:


> Do you get the homeowner to show test results to make sure asbestos isn't present if you are cutting into it?
> 
> The reason why I ask is I made a mistake a couple years ago and installed 4 recessed lights and one ceiling fan in plaster and popcorn ceilings. From what I understand asbestos was used for the popcorn on the ceiling and in plaster to help it stick.
> 
> ...


Asbetos is a slow killer and it takes years before you have problems. I just had a good buddy pass away because of it and it took about 40 years. You probbly got sick from something else. 

Never heard of it being in popcorn ceilings.......but plaster lathe you will find it


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

John said:


> Asbetos is a slow killer and it takes years before you have problems. I just had a good buddy pass away because of it and it took about 40 years. You probbly got sick from something else.
> 
> Never heard of it being in popcorn ceilings.......but plaster lathe you will find it


Sorry to hear that.

From what I read asbestos was used through the 80s in popcorn ceiling material.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

One of My friends got a few hundred dollars for removing all the popcorn in a 1500 sq ft house built in ~1973. He's still alive but he regrets it. Oh and he didn't use no mask or water or any mitigating measures.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it was used in the pop corn ceiling mix. But not always. It was also used in very old plaster as a substitute for horse hair. It was used in many items, ceiling tile, floor tile, linoleum, mastic to hold tiles down, wrap on gas lines, oven mitts and drapes, transite siding, paper pipe wrap insulation, a mud pack insulation. Even the coolest cats eye marbles had it. The list is almost endless. You might know were to find it an what it looks like. 
Unless your a microscope you can not tell if its asbestos. 

If you became Ill so quickly it most likely was something else. 

Mesothelioma is the disease that comes from having fibers inhaled. It only takes one fiber and it is diagnosed via an X-ray. 
I've lost co-workers to it and its painful.


Abatement is more the just a mask. You need to use the proper clothing or your just taking home to be washed. It's a big deal to work with it. And he who used it, owns it forever.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

if you really want to know if there was significant exposure, a CT scan will show signs of scarring an X-ray won't show. was discussing this w/my doctor several years ago, was exposed in military and my day job is as a stationary engineer when I'm not poking around in MCC's for the company. try to limit any further exposure, don't smoke, (or quit), and roll the dice. it should take years to show up (if there ever is a problem) so live life like you're going to die someday and enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes it was used in the pop corn ceiling mix. But not always. It was also used in very old plaster as a substitute for horse hair. It was used in many items, ceiling tile, floor tile, linoleum, mastic to hold tiles down, wrap on gas lines, oven mitts and drapes, transite siding, paper pipe wrap insulation, a mud pack insulation. Even the coolest cats eye marbles had it. The list is almost endless. You might know were to find it an what it looks like.
> Unless your a microscope you can not tell if its asbestos.
> 
> If you became Ill so quickly it most likely was something else.
> ...


I know the plaster in the house was horse hair because I could see the reddish strands of it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparkyforlife said:


> I know the plaster in the house was horse hair because I could see the reddish strands of it.


I'm sure you could see the horse hair. 
But you can't tell if asbestos was in the mix. 
My former boss & I got into it about exposure. 
The microscope comment was his answer before he sent me back to remove it. 
Turned out it was that "A" stuff. Like miller, I've been exposed to a lot of it because of were and whom I work for.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Many of the older popcorn ceilings have asbestos. If you cut a small hole it is best to wet it down before you cut. Of course it is better to not cut into it at all. It would be more an issue for the people living there then for the electrician as the dust fibers are the danger. That is why wetting it is imperative.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I worked in an asbestos mine for a while and I know what it looks like and what to look for. In the mine it looked like mica and when it is processed it looks and feels like course light gray cotton and it's also chunky looking like cooked oatmeal.

If you even think it is ....bail out


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Many of the older popcorn ceilings have asbestos. If you cut a small hole it is best to wet it down before you cut. Of course it is better to not cut into it at all. It would be more an issue for the people living there then for the electrician as the dust fibers are the danger. That is why wetting it is imperative.


Well I hope I got lucky and dodged a bullet but I learned my lesson. I also told the owners to leave the windows open all day. The whole place was being renovated floors were up down to the plywood so no carpet to hold in the dust.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I would say like others said it was probably something else not that asbestos isn't a bad thing. Think about it especially in older homes mold (toxic and not), bug and animal feces etc., lead paint, and probably over a handful of other nasties. When I was younger (I'm not that old) I thought I was indestructible I have since realized that not true (don't tell my little boys) in this industry especially if your a one man shop you need to take care of yourself at all costs. Respirators, tyvec suits, gloves, ear plugs/muffs are mostly are cheap insurance USE THEM. But like the OP said live life like you'll die someday because you will but especially if you live to be old old old what kind of quality of life do you want. Me personally I want a good one, plus right now my insurance sucks so I'm pretty sure they would be of little help if I was destitute.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

The most important lesson I was ever tought about asbestos is always assume it has asbestos. Let the proper company's take care of it. Your job is to educate the customer about how dangerous it is and why you can touch it. You may loose business but just remember those it will linger on you and it will follow you home to your family. Test around here are only 30$


----------

